# Aqualighter DAQUARIUM 5L



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Hahaha I wonder if this one will remain in emersed form indefinitely like your other one. [emoji23] Like the simplicity of the scape though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Opare said:


> Hahaha I wonder if this one will remain in emersed form indefinitely like your other one. [emoji23] Like the simplicity of the scape though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lol! Thanks! This one has a lid, so way higher chance of getting flooded. Plus, I have some plants in mind that I'd like to put in this. 2-3 months of dsm only!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

So simple and awesome.
I can imagine some buces being attached at the base of the rock on the left side.
Definitely like it, now the long DSM wait haha


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

WOW! Love the simplicity of the scape. Where did you buy that awesome light and for how much? I really like the small and neat style this light has. I went to the aqualighter website and they also have an Aqualighter Nano.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Jamo33 said:


> So simple and awesome.
> I can imagine some buces being attached at the base of the rock on the left side.
> Definitely like it, now the long DSM wait haha


Yeah, I've been researching some mini and small buces w/ dark leaves. I'm still debating if I want the kind w/ wavy edges or not. I think a bunch of them would give the effect of palm trees lining the bottom of the mountain. I need some really, really small buces! Mini kedagang might look pretty good. I won't get them until after I flood though because I don't want to deal w/ the transition phase of buces. They're too expensive to deal w/ that. haha



Iwagumist said:


> WOW! Love the simplicity of the scape. Where did you buy that awesome light and for how much? I really like the small and neat style this light has. I went to the aqualighter website and they also have an Aqualighter Nano.


Thanks! The light was included in the set, but you can buy it separately here: Amazon.com : COLLAR AquaLighter Pico LED Lights for Freshwater Aquarium, Up to 3-Gallon : Pet Supplies. The LFS had the Pico set, so I got one. The Nano looks good too! This Pico one is really small, so if you want to go slightly bigger, that Nano would be good as well.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice! I like big rocks in small tanks I had done something similar in a 0.9G a while back.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Good call on the 'Kedagang Mini' was gonna suggest the exact same thing. 'Catherine Mini' might also be good but it's leaves are more slender. But, yeah agree that dry starting Buceps is not worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yea they could look really cool.
Excited for how this turns out, buces are quickly becoming one of my favourites!
Id say go Kedagang!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Nice! I like big rocks in small tanks I had done something similar in a 0.9G a while back.


Thanks! Big rocks in small tanks are just so beautiful in their simplicity. I can't wait to flood this one.



Opare said:


> Good call on the 'Kedagang Mini' was gonna suggest the exact same thing. 'Catherine Mini' might also be good but it's leaves are more slender. But, yeah agree that dry starting Buceps is not worth it.


I tried going some regular Kedagang in an emersed setup (I think they were submerged before) and they mainly melted. Only a couple of sprigs survived. Since they're so expensive, I don't want to risk that again. I'll have to wait a while though to get some buces for this.



Jamo33 said:


> Yea they could look really cool.
> Excited for how this turns out, buces are quickly becoming one of my favourites!
> Id say go Kedagang!


Thanks! I also like the dark coloration of them. Man, DSM takes so long!

===

Wanted to share an "updated" shot. Not much of a change since it's only been a week, but at least I cleaned the glass this time. Hehe










I added some flame moss in the background, but you won't be able to see it until it starts growing upwards. I also added a bit of riccardia chamedryfolia that will hopefully attach to the rock.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep okay this is awesome.

Subscribed.


----------



## Brian Bloomfield (May 6, 2016)

This looks awesome. Like your own little mountain. Great hardscape.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Added some "ultra mini" dark bucephelandra to the scape. Sorry, too lazy to crop. Heheh I think the buces were grown emersed because the leaves were pretty stiff once I got them. I think they get more delicate submerged. But hey, I'm a buce noob, what do I know? DSM continues! The HC is starting to climb the mountain like ivy. I guess it's going towards the light, which isn't very bright to begin with.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Time for a trim? Flooded today because trimming when flooded is easier. Hopefully everything lives! The HC has really grown in way too much.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

wha happened? -(o-o-) why u no update epic tanks!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

@BettaBettas Hahah Ok ok, you've pushed me enough to update. I forgot about these threads and have been kind of on autopilot lately w/ my tanks. Here's the most recent FTS. I did a trim recently, so it has to grow out again. I actually am not a huge fan of the flame moss background, so I should try to trim those down as well. The mountain is kind of getting lost w/ the flame moss so high. Sorry for the glare.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

nice


----------

